# Kirkland Signature Range Chicken, Rice & Vegetable Adult formula



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

For the price, you really can't beat this product when it comes to dry dog food. However, if your dog has allergy problems (such as from grains, beet pulp, or brewers yeast), you may want to look elsewhere.


----------



## Dixie_Dog (Jan 28, 2009)

Premium dog food for a fraction of the price. My boxer likes it better than the Pedigree I have used for her first 8 1/2 years. She has had allergies feeding her Pedigree and yes, she still has allergies with the Kirkland. Big deal !!! She's a boxer !!! They all have allergies. I've got 'em too. Maybe it's not the food. The ingredients are superior to most major brands. Kirkland sells a fine product.


----------



## WoodinVirginia (Apr 18, 2009)

My GSD has loved this dog food!, I alternate from the Lamb & rice kibble in the wintertime + the canned Lamb & Rice. To the Chicken & rice dry kibble during Spring & Summer months. Since this dog was an adoption & I have had him 5 years, I rescued him from eating the Sams' brand of Dog food & the Old Roy they serve at Walmart, that his previous owner was feeding him. Prior to owning this dog I had a Black Labrador and a Black Lab/Chow who lived for 15 years and 10 years eaeting nothing but the Kirkland /Diamond products. I will give it to Costco, they put out a fine product at a respectable price. IAMS is just too high priced for my dogs blood.


----------



## CLT (May 17, 2009)

Of course your dogs will look good on this food. The protein % is on 8% above the fat content. Feed anything that much fat and your are sure to have a shinny pet. The real question is...are the animal proteins human grade or just low quality pet grade. The simple answer is you simply can't make a food out of human grade protein and sell it this cheap. The next question is...are there any chemicals in the individual ingredients or final product? This cheap...there is no way it is chemical free. Also...the chicken...hormone free and antibiotic free chicken is not cheap...so you can bet this poor quality meat.


----------



## DesertDogMama (Jul 18, 2009)

I used to work for a premium dog food company as a product rep. I made it my mission to see that dogs get off corn and by-products. More and more I was seeing customers who would say that, because one reason or another, they could no longer afford a premium dog food. Then I'd watch them buy Pedigree, ProPlan, or Iams thinking that it's good food. Even Science Diet falls into this category. Corn equals more poo and less nutrients. You can pay less for food, but check the bag because your beloved pet is about to crap out every last ounce of that food. On a trip to Costco, I saw the Kirkland food and was surprised by the ingredients. I bought some to test out on my dogs and have been very satisfied with the result. I'd recommend this to anyone who is feeding Iams, Pedigree, or any other corn and by-product laden food thinking that they're decent for the price. Well done, Costco. Well done.


----------



## ken1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Good Day

Just selecting a new feed for our 11yr lab and the Kirkland Mature blue Bag
chicken/rice/egg has dif. spec. than that are listed on this site.

New?? 27% protein, 12% crude fat, 1200mg/kg Glu,400mg/kg Con. 3% FIBER Ect.

Cal/cup ?? Seems good ??

Thank You
Ken


----------



## Tina3 (Dec 8, 2009)

THis dog food is the best its good for your dog makes your dogs stronger me and my family have bought it for ours dogs ever sence it came out its great noting bad about it.


----------



## Gal (Jan 25, 2010)

CLT - FYI, federal regulations prohibit any commercial grower from adding hormones or steroids to chicken products.


----------



## Azstrel (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for this blog post,my fiance and I just adobted a 3 year old Mastador and appreciate the info (including comments) we found here.


----------



## Andy1 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks all! I own two great danes and am always on the look out for a good quality product for a good price. No more pedigree for these danes! They LOVE this dog food and seem to be happy and healthy. THANK YOU COSTCO!


----------



## gpcharnie (May 12, 2010)

I hope this blog is informative. Not to be mean (as that is not the intent her) but I cannot believe that Dixie Dog even knows what "premium dog food is" since she just took her dog off of Pedigree. There is plenty of information on the internet as to what to avoid in dog food and the first five ingredients in Pedigree Adult Dry are right there: Ground Whole Corn, Meat And Bone Meal, Ground Whole Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal, Animal Fat. Here are a couple of links:

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

The first (and obviously most prominent) ingredient is corn. I wouldn't buy ANY dog food that has corn in it. That is a first indication that it's not a quality dog food. It's just a sign of adding fillers. But as a first ingredient! I'm sure that there are dog foods worse than Pedigree, but it is the worse that I have ever seen! Then wheat; totally unnecessary. Corn gluten meal; same as corn. Meat and bone meal; meats and meals should be specifically defined (chicken, lamb, salmon...) and not generalized (meat, animal, poultry...). Animal fat; same as meats and meals should be specifically defined (chicken, lamb...) and not generalized (meat, poultry...).

DesertDogMama hit the nail on the head. I hope that this is helpful to someone.


----------



## Ken2 (Jun 5, 2010)

I believe that Halo is the best dog food on the market. And yes, it is expensive. I have done a lot of research on dog foods and Kirkland is the BEST "cheap" dog food. You cannot beat the ingredients for the price. I have a Rhodesian Ridgeback and then we got a Pit Bull terrier. They were going through my Halo way too fast (18 lb bag for $40.00 at Petco). So I investigated a cheaper dog food, but it also had to be a quality dog food. I checked out Kirkland and the ingredients just blew me away for the price. Both dogs love this dog food. Their coats are shiny and they have BOUNDLESS energy. 40 lb bag for under $25.00. Oh Yeah!. I still feed my kids Halo as well, but now I mix the Halo with the Kirkland. However, I believe that if you simply feed your dogs Kirkland only, you will not be disappointed in the results.


----------



## heidi2 (Oct 25, 2010)

My twelve year old Aussie eats Kirkland. We switched from Iams. She use to let her food sit all day, but the Kirkland dog food is gone in minutes. I have even used the kibbles as treats. In response to CLT:
There is no way to know how dog food is processed. No one controls it or tests it, which is why it is not recommended for human consumption. But to make the argument that it MUST be low grade because of its low price is ridiculous. Kirkland spends no money advertising. They don't sponsor events, and don't donate. They sell in mass bulk and only sell large bags of dog food. Savings are passed onto the consumer. Additionally, a high price does not indicate a high quality. Science Diet's first ingredients are just carbohydrates. If I can buy chicken for 26 cents/lb in Texas, then they can make dog food for 50 cents a pound.
On one last note, everything (except vitamins) listed in the ingredients label past "flavors" should be disregarded since it's in very small quantities. That said, Kirkland is low in antioxidants. So I feed my old dog fish oil pills (kirkland brand as well)as treats. They're great to ward off arthritis, and help in cognitive brain function. Most people guess she's eight.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Costco, is now carrying another brand and it looks really good. I can't remember the name but the first ingredient is Salmon or Salmon meal.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jess,You mentioned That Costco has a new dog food,is it Kirkland Signature or some other brand??


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It's a brand I have never seen before and it looks pretty darn good and I almost bought a bag except Tony doesn't do good on Salmon. Next time I go I well write the name down. I think it was 25 bucks for a 30 pound bag. Not as good a deal as the Kirkland brand, but I am pretty sure it had a better ingredient list.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It's called Natures Domain. It's light on meat but grain free.

http://www.naturesdomainpetfood.com/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,Nature's Domain looks pretty good,it's a LID,for sensitive systems.Antonio should check it out...I also saw on their website that they have a turkey meal formula as well.They did not give an ingredient list for it though.It looks like their is a new value food to add to your recommended list....


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

DUH!!! Sorry,I must have been having a blonde moment!!! There is an ingredient list for the Nature's Domain Turkey Meal formula,I just didn't scroll down the page far enough.lol.I might give this food a try,but I would add some fresh meat or canned meat dog food to it.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I think Costco now has two salmon kibbles, Nature's Domain and Pelican Bay. They both have the same crude protein (24%, like Kirkland). 24% is a little disappointing, but not too bad. I know Pelican Bay's manufacturers don't use Ethoxyquin...not sure about their suppliers, though. It's $5 more than Nature's Domain for a 30 lb bag.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The Costco here does not carry the Pelican Bay brand. Why do I even look in the pet food section??? Because I think Innova and rest are going to show up soon.

Michelle, did you notice Natures Domain only sells to Costco ?? I thought that was pretty interesting. I also was wondering who makes it...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Opps, I also had a blonde moment. It is made by Diamond..


----------



## Buddy's_Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

We feed our 3 dogs Kirkland's Super Premium Chicken adult dog food. The Vet recommended that my eldest get 1500mg of Glucosamine a day. The problem I have is that the package tells that the food has 300mg of Glucosamine, but it does not tell what the serving size is. I also checked the website, but no luck. Searching the Internet, I found this page. Hopefully someone can find the answer. Is it a cup?....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The food with the highest amount of Glucosamine is Orijen Large breed puppy and no other dog food comes close. I give my dog Glucosamine pills made for humans. Half the recomended amount and I feed Orijen L.B.P. You can get them at Costco, but I usually find them cheaper on sale at the local drug store. 1500 is a lot, human amount, so you really need to get human pills. I hide my dogs pills in meat or canned food.

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/about/


----------



## Izmelda (Jan 31, 2011)

I had been searching to a good alternative to Blue Buffalo/Wellness type foods. I fed my german shepherd blue buffalo pretty much through her entire puppyhood. I thought by doing so, I was giving her excellent nutrition throughout her development. However, I just really wasn't too impressed with her coat and her appetite for the price tag. 

I thought that she might have a food allergy, because she was constantly chewing herself throughout the year. So instead of being tested, I opted for the cheap route and tried her on lamb and rice. Turns out she had scabies mites and that's why she was sooo itchy. She never really liked the Kirkland or Blue lamb and rice food. She would eat it for a while, then just as a last resort when she was really hungry. 

She LOVES Kirkland Chicken and Rice though, and will consistently eat for me every meal. She even started gaining weight on me, and I realized that the normal 2cups/meal that I had been feeding while on Blue was too much because the Kirkland seems to be richer. After cutting back ~3cups total/day she's the nice healthy 65lbs she's always been. We're on our 2nd bag of chicken and rice, and she's got nice SOFT shiny fur. This is huge since its winter. I'm a vet tech working on getting into vet school, so I know how nasty (dry/dandruff) dog coats are in the winter. I also supplement her w/ extra glucosamine (also from Costco) so, as far as I'm concerned, we're pretty much covered and we don't need to spend a fortune. When I'm a vet I'll be able to afford more, but right now, Kirkland is really helping me not to feel like a deadbeat pet mommy. I KNOW I'm not feeding her crap, it may not be orijen or TOFTW but its decent, she LOVES it and I can afford it.


----------



## Mike_Brennan (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been feeding my 26 month old Mastiff Pitt Mix for most of his life (I'm going to still use months until he's about 12 years old). I mix 1 cup of the Kirkland with 1 cup of a home made recipe that is a little more meat heavy. I use the Costco stewing meat & mix it with a few veggies, oats & barley, flax seed etc. Blend it up & leave some meat chunks and my boy loves it. Once or twice a week I'll scramble up an egg or two for him and usually once a week he'll get some sardines (no salt) thrown in for fun. He's a happy 98 lbs & has been very healthy. He does get a bit gasey from time to time though. Any thoughts on helping reduce that??

MCB


----------



## Mary13 (Feb 11, 2011)

We love it...this dog food was recommended by our holistic vet and it does come in grain free...
We had beeen feeding Blue Buffalo, but for the price and equivalent ingredients for the rescue and our own dogs it is great. MIKE love what you posted above...that is great!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Mike - It sounds like you are giving your dog a lot of grain. Grain is not easily digestible and the nutrients are not very bio-available to your dog because he was not designed to eat grains. I'm not saying kirkland is a bad food, it's just grain heavy. The first ingredient, fresh chicken, is inclusive of water content so once turned into a meal it is farther down on the list than the grains themselves. So, you're doing a good job supplementing meat into your dogs kibble - I suggest everyone do this, even if you're buying super premium dog food...But more so with Kirkland because it is grain heavy. The grains are good quality, but they cause gas because they sit in the stomach for a while whilst your dog attempts to digest them and use the nutrients. 

I used to feed my dogs Kirkland. I found out a few of them have grain allergies after they started itching all over and loosing fur, it also does not keep their stools firm enough so we had one dog who was constantly having his glands expressed - gross I know. Anyway, I feed Wellness CORE now because it is grain free. Even though Wellness CORE is supposedly high in meat and grain-free, I give my dogs raw meat for variety and to ensure they are actually getting all the meat they really need. None of them have gas any more, I have to say, I do not miss it. Overall, for the price range, you really cannot beat Kirkland.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Mike Brennan, your doing fine!!! Your breed is pretty well known for gas. I do recommend you keep him "very unactive" for a least a hour and a half after feeding. Your dog is prone to getting bloat and by mixing the kibble and human food together it is upping the chances. I would eliminate the barley and add brown rice in it's place. Now unsalted and sugared pumpkin might help with the gas. Sweet potatoes are great for digesting, so that maybe an option for you.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Opps, I meant to say sugarless. I found Libby's makes a 100% pure pumpkin. If you use this, store it in a different container and I never store it for more than 3 days. You really don't need that much... Because Tony well eat it right off the tablespoon, I give him 3 when we get home from the beach and 3 before his meal and 3 after his meal. I usually have to throw some out. 20 Oz is a lot of pumpkin. I always have a can around, Tony likes to eat dead crabs and other nasty things at the beach. The dog has an unreal nose and he gets so far from me I can't always stop him from eating those nasty things.


----------



## Brandy1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok, we are getting a standard poodle puppy, 2 years after our poodle niyah , passed away from bloat, I'm thinking about Kirkland chicken and rice, but I was wondering about the grain in it. What really is the % of gain.... In it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Brandy, Kirkland is a decent food.I would say mid grade.My dogs have been on the chicken/rice for about 2 months,and are doing well.They really seem to love the taste,as their bowls are always licked clean. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/kirkland-signature-dog-food/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Brandy, whole grain brown rice is WAY better than potatoes, it is the second best ingredient that you can find in a dog food, besides meat of course. Only Oatmeal is better. Anyone who tells you Brown rice is bad for dogs, really has no clue about dogs.


----------

